# baby-ringelnatter



## elkop (14. Aug. 2009)

habe soeben zwischen den steinen meiner kräuterspirale eine winzige __ ringelnatter entdeckt: http://www.nabu-kleve.de/images/H0072Ringelnatter.jpg
das foto ist zwar aus dem internet, aber meine hat genau die gleiche größe.
leider ist sie entschlüpft, als ich aufstand, um meine kamera zu holen


----------



## Digicat (14. Aug. 2009)

*AW: baby- ringelnatter*

Servus Elke

Sehr schön, wundervoll 

Zeigt das dein Biotop ökologisch 1a ist 

Wirst sie bestimmt wieder sehen :beeten


----------



## Teich-Master (17. Aug. 2009)

*AW: baby- ringelnatter*

ja du wirst sie sehen ich hab en 90m2 teich und über 50 ringelnattern


----------



## elkop (18. Aug. 2009)

*AW: baby- ringelnatter*

ich bin eh ganz glücklich drüber  
vor einiger zeit wurde mein einziger springfrosch, der ständiger biotopbewohner war, über nacht von irgendjemandem wahrscheinlich aufgefressen. am morgen fehlte der frosch, meine große __ krebsschere lag kopfüber im wasser und reckte die wurzeln in die luft, ein großer schwarzer __ käfer muss sein leben gelassen haben. es schwammen nur die schwarzen deckflügeln am wasser. damals dachte ich mir, da hat ein gemetzel stattgefunden 
jetzt weiß ich, es war die mama der kleinen natter. was soll man machen. fressen und gefressen werden :hai  ist das motto von mutter natur.


----------

